# Carmelo's having fun with new attitude



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> GREENBURGH, N.Y. -- The dark cloud has been lifted from over the Knicks' heads, Carmelo Anthony said.
> 
> The stress of the past few weeks has dissipated, the sting of their recent six-game skid a distant memory. And for Anthony, the future for these new-look Knicks undoubtedly is bright.
> 
> ...


http://www.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/carmelo-s-having-fun-with-new-attitude-1.3612666


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

It's all fun and games until there is a 8 games losing streak and the team misses the playoffs.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I don't know that it's a good thing if your star player only starts enjoying himself and playing hard after ousting his coach.


----------

